# Need green tomato recipes



## chesterchippy (Sep 20, 2004)

I just know we're gonna get a frost before all my tomatoes ripen - we planted too late. Besides frying them (which I love) what else have you guys done with green tomatoes?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2004)

Chop 'em up for compost.  Sorry, I just can't eat the green ones.


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 20, 2004)

Too funny. My fried green tomatoes taste pretty much like fried eggplant - maybe with a little more tartness.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

Green Tomato Pie

3 cups Green tomatoes -- sliced 
3 tablespoons Flour 
4 teaspoons Lemon peel -- grated 
6 tablespoons Fresh lemon juice 
3 tablespoons Butter 
3/4 teaspoon Cinnamon 
1 1/3 cups Sugar 
1/4 teaspoon Salt 
1 9 " double crust pastry 


Combine first 8 ingredients in a bowl and pour into a pastry lined pie plate. Cover with top crust. Pierce crust with fork to allow steam to escape. 
Bake l0 minutes at 450 degrees, reduce heat to 350 degrees, and bake another 30 minutes. 
Serves 6-8.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

CHOW-CHOW

1 peck (12 pounds) green tomatoes 
8 large onions 
10 green bell peppers 
3 tablespoons salt 
6 hot peppers (chopped) 
1 quart vinegar 
1 tablespoon allspice 
1/4 teaspoon cloves 
3 tablespoons dry mustard 
Few bay leaves 
1 3/4 cups sugar 
cup horseradish (optional)
CHOP tomatoes, onions and peppers together and cover with the salt; let stand overnight. Drain, add the hot peppers, vinegar, spices (tied in cheese-cloth bag) and sugar; allow to boil slowly until tender (about 15 minutes). Add horseradish. Pack into sterilized Kerr jars to within inch of top. Put on cap, screw band FIRMLY TIGHT. Process in Boiling Water Bath 10 minutes.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

GREEN TOMATO SWEET PICKLES

1 gallon green tomatoes (16 cups sliced) 
1/4 cup salt 
tablespoon powdered alum 
3 cups vinegar (5% acidity) 
1 cup water 
4 cups sugar 
1 tablespoon mixed spices 
teaspoon cinnamon 
1 tablespoon celery seed 
teaspoon allspice 
1 tablespoon mustard seed
SLICE tomatoes. Sprinkle with salt and allow to stand overnight. Next morning drain and pour 2 quarts of boiling water with tablespoon of powdered alum over the tomatoes and let stand 20 minutes. Drain and cover with cold water, drain. Combine vinegar, water, sugar and spices (tie spices loosely in bag) and bring to a boil. Pour this over the tomatoes. Let stand in this solution overnight. Then drain and bring solution to boil and pour over tomatoes. Let stand overnight. On the third morning bring the pickles and solution to a boil. Pack into sterilized Kerr jars to within inch of top. Put on cap, screw band FIRMLY TIGHT. Process in Boiling Water Bath 10 minutes. Yield: 8 pints.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

green tomato poundcake

Ingredients:
1/3 cup sultanas (golden raisins)
1/4 cup dark rum
1 large green tomato (8 oz.), cored, halved, seeded, and diced
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. butter for pan
6 large egg yolks
2-1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup unsalted butter at room temperature
2 tbs. orange zest
1/2 cup walnut halves, toasted

Instructions:
Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F and butter a 4-inch by 8-inch loaf pan. Pour the rum over the raisins in a small bowl and set aside for at least 15 minutes. Prepare the tomato, put the dice into a large sieve, sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon salt, toss gently, and let drain. In a small bowl, beat the egg yolks until thick and lemon-colored. Place 2 cups of the flour and remaining salt in a large bowl, make a well, put the sugar and butter in the middle, and with your fingers or the paddle attachment of your mixer work those ingredients well into the flour. Add the egg yolks (reserving a bit for glaze), raisins, rum, and orange zest and work in gently until the dough is smooth, if stiff. Toss the drained tomato with the remaining 1/4 cup flour and gently work it, along with the walnuts, into the dough. Pat the dough into the cake pan and press out to the edges of the pan. Brush the top with the reserved egg yolk. You can make a simple design in the top of the cake with a fork or the back of a knife if you like. Bake for 1-1/2 hours or until a knife inserted in the middle comes out clean. Allow to cool completely before removing from the pan.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

broiled tomatoes with cheese

Ingredients:
green tomatoes 
celery salt 
pepper, to taste 
finely ground bread crumbs 
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese 
1 egg beaten well and diluted with 2 tablespoons water

Instructions:
Wash green tomatoes. Drain and dry. Cut tomatoes crosswise into halves and slice a small piece off the tops and the bottoms. Sprinkle the halves with celery salt and pepper, to taste. 

Combine bread crumbs and cheese. Dip tomato halves in bread crumb mixture. Then dip in egg-water mixture and again in bread crumbs. Place breaded halves on a greased pan in a moderate oven, 375 degrees and bake until they are nearly soft. Place under broiler, turning once, until they are brown.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

evergreen spaghetti

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon oil
2 tablespoon butter
2 teaspoon coriander seed, crushed
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 medium onion, chopped
5 medium green tomatoes, chopped
1 cup chicken broth, preferably homemade
1 tablespoon fresh basil, chopped
2 teaspoon winter savory, chopped
2 teaspoon fresh thyme, chopped
2 tablespoon Italian parsley, chopped
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 pinch sugar
1 cup Monterey jack cheese
, shredded

============== garnish ===============
sprigs of basil, winter
, savory and thyme

Instructions:
Sauté coriander in oil and butter in large saucepan until fragrant. Add garlic and onion. Cover pot and soften vegetables over low heat for a few minutes. Add green tomatoes and sauté a few minutes longer, until slightly softened. Add broth, herbs, salt and sugar. Cover and simmer about 45 minutes, until tomatoes are completely soft. 

Process sauce in blender or food processor until smooth. Return to pan, heat to just below boiling, add cheese, and stir until cheese is melted and sauce is thick and smooth. Serve over spaghetti and garnish with fresh herb sprigs.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

green tomato and onion casserole
Servings: 4 servings


Ingredients:
2 tablespoon all-purpose flour
2 tablespoon packed brown sugar
sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon cloves
4 green tomatoes
1 large onion, thinly sliced
2 tablespoon butter

Instructions:
In a small bowl, stir together flour, sugar, salt, mustard, pepper and cloves; set aside. Cut out stem ends and slice tomatoes 1/4 inch thick. In greased 8 cup casserole dish, arrange tomatoes and onion in alternate layers, starting and ending with tomatoes and sprinkling each layer with about 1 tbs. of the four mixture. Dot with butter; cover and bake in 350 oven for 45 minutes. Uncover and stir; bake for about 30 minutes longer or until onions are tender.


----------



## Raine (Sep 20, 2004)

homemade mincemeat

Ingredients:
6 green tomatoes, chopped
1/2 teaspoon allspice
6 tart apples, chopped
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 cup currants
1/4 cup vinegar
1 cup raisins
1 tablespoon grated orange peel
3 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup unsweetened orange juice
1 teaspoon ground cloves

Instructions:
Combine all ingredients in a large, heavy pot. Simmer until thick. Makes about 3 quarts. Freeze mincemeat in one-cup portions


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you! Thank you! I sure hope you had those recipes on your computer and didn't type them all out.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 20, 2004)

Awesome recipes!  Wow - green tomato poundcake - Wow!


----------



## merstarr (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are 3 recipes from my files - they all sound delicious.

FRIED GREEN TOMATO "BLT"

Great reviews!

2 cups loosely packed fresh basil leaves
1 1/4 cups mayonnaise
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard

18 1/8-inch-thick slices pancetta*

18 1/4-inch-thick slices green tomatoes (about 6 tomatoes) 
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup yellow cornmeal
3 large eggs, beaten to blend
1 cup olive oil

6 1/4-inch-thick slices red tomatoes (about 2 tomatoes) 
6 1/4-inch-thick slices yellow tomatoes (about 2 tomatoes) 
1 1/2 cups thinly sliced arugula

Puree basil, 1/4 cup mayonnaise, lemon juice, and mustard in processor until smooth. Transfer to small bowl; mix in remaining 1 cup mayonnaise and season to taste with salt and pepper. (Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover and refrigerate.) 

Preheat oven to 350°F. Arrange pancetta in single layer on rimmed baking sheet. Cook until pancetta is just crisp, about 15 minutes. Transfer to paper towels to drain. Reduce oven temperature to 200°F. 

Sprinkle all green tomato slices with salt and pepper. Place 1/2 cup flour in shallow bowl. Mix remaining 1/2 cup flour with cornmeal in another shallow bowl to blend. Working with 1 green tomato slice at a time, coat with flour, then egg, then flour-cornmeal mixture. Transfer to baking sheet. Line second baking sheet with paper towels. Heat oil in heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Working in batches, fry green tomatoes until golden brown, about 2 minutes per side. Using slotted spoon, transfer to prepared baking sheet; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Keep warm in oven. 

Sprinkle red and yellow tomatoes with salt and pepper. Place 1 fried green tomato slice on each of 6 plates. Spread each with 1 teaspoon basil mayonnaise, then top with 2 tablespoons arugula, 1 slice pancetta, 1 slice red tomato, another fried green tomato, 1 slice yellow tomato, pancetta, and another 2 tablespoons arugula. Spoon 1 teaspoon mayonnaise over arugula, then top with remaining fried green tomatoes. Spoon 1 teaspoon mayonnaise atop green tomato. Finish with remaining pancetta and serve. 

Market Tip: Look for green tomatoes at your local farmers' market or a specialty foods store, or order them from Melissa's (800-588-0151; www.melissas.com). 

*Pancetta, Italian bacon cured in salt, is available at Italian markets and some specialty food stores and supermarkets.

Makes 6 servings.

Bon Appétit
August 2003


PASTA WITH GREEN TOMATOES

2   medium onions, finely chopped  
¼ cup  vegetable oil  
1  tsp  minced garlic  (I would use more)!
4   large green tomatoes, coarsely chopped  
3  Tbsp.  chopped fresh parsley, divided  
3/4  cup  chicken broth  
3  Tbsp.  coarsely chopped fresh basil  
½  tsp.  salt  
¼  tsp.  freshly ground pepper  
1  16 oz. package  rigatoni  
¼  cup + 3 Tbsp.  freshly grated Parmesan cheese  

Directions: 

Cook onion in oil in a large skillet over medium high heat, stirring constantly, until tender. Add garlic and cook 1 minute. 

Add tomatoes, 2 tbsp. parsley, and next 4 ingredients. Bring to a boil; cover, reduce heat, and simmer 30-35 minutes or until tomato is tender. 

Cook pasta according to package directions; drain well. Add pasta to tomato mixture; toss gently. Sprinkle with remaining 1 Tbsp. parsley and cheese. 

Yield 6 servings. 

Source:  Flavors of Fredericksburg, St. Barnabas Episcopal Church 


Kaleidoscope Tomato Salad with Balsamic-Olive Vinaigrette 

INGREDIENTS
Vinaigrette: 
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
2 tablespoons water 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tablespoon olive paste (such as Alessi) 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper 
1 garlic clove, crushed 
Salad: 
6 cups gourmet salad greens 
1/2 cup chopped red onion 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
12 (1/4-inch-thick) slices green tomato, halved 
12 (1/4-inch-thick) slices yellow tomato, halved 
12 (1/4-inch-thick) slices red tomato, halved 


INSTRUCTIONS
To prepare vinaigrette, combine first 7 ingredients in a small bowl; stir well with a whisk.
To prepare salad, place the greens on a platter. Sprinkle half of onion and half of basil evenly over greens. Arrange tomato slice halves over basil. Top with the remaining onion and basil. Drizzle evenly with the vinaigrette.

YIELD: 6 servings (serving size: 1 cup greens, 12 tomato slice halves, and about 1-1/2 tablespoons vinagrette) 

Cooking Light- 07/01/01 

NUTRITIONAL INFO
calories: 62 carbohydrates: 7.1 g cholesterol: 0 mg fat: 3.5 g sodium: 119 mg protein: 1.9 g calcium: 32 mg iron: 1.2 mg fiber: 2.3 g


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 25, 2004)

HI,

Paula Deen used fried green tomatoes as the base for Eggs Benedict (instead of English Muffins) on her show some time ago. I tried it and it's delicious.

Enjoy


----------



## chesterchippy (Sep 25, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Paula Deen used fried green tomatoes as the base for Eggs Benedict (instead of English Muffins) on her show some time ago. I tried it and it's delicious.
> Enjoy



THAT sounds good. I get the recipe from that board to see how she prepared the tomatoes. It's almost October and I've only gotten 4 or 5 red tomatoes from 4 plants. The cherry tomatoes did well, though.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 9, 2004)

Green Tomato Bread:

3 eggs
2 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
3 tsp vanilla
3 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking powder
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp cloves
2 cups finely chopped green tomatoes

Heat oven to 325°.  Beat eggs until fluffy.  Add sugar, oil, vanilla, salt, baking powder and spices.  Mix well.  Stir in flour.  Mix well.  Fold in tomatoes.  Bake in 2 greased and floured loaf pans for 1 hour or until toothpick comes out clean... Makes two loaves.


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 9, 2004)

Here are a 4 recipes for you. I have not tried these myself so I can't personally tell you they are good. The looked good but I just haven't had time to make these. I have other green tomato recipes if you or anyone would like more please email me or send a PM and I'll be happy to send you all of my green tomato recipes.

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Piccalilli
 Categories: Relishes, Pickles, Vegetables
      Yield: 8 Servings

      1 qt Green Tomatoes, Chopped
      2    Med. Red Peppers *
      2    Med. Green Peppers *
      2    Lge. Onions,Peeled & Chopped
      1    Small Head Cabbage ** OR
      2 c  Cucumber, Chopped
    1/2 c  Salt
      3 c  Cider Vinegar
      2 c  Brown Sugar
      1    3-inch Stick Cinnamon
      1 ts Whole Cloves
      1 ts Whole allspice
      1 ts Mustard Seeds

   *    Peppers should be seeded and chopped. ** Cabbage should be
  shredded.
   ~------------------------------------------------------
  ~----------------- Combine all the vegetables and the slat and let
  stand overnight. In the morning, drain the vegetables pressing out
  the juice. Add the vinegar, sugar and the spices, tied in a bag;
  bring to a boil and simmer until the vegetables are clear and the
  syrup is thickened. Discard the spice bag and seall the picalilli in
  hot jars. Makes 8 Pints. NOTE: ~---- One tablespoon each peppercorns
  and celery seeds may be substituted for the cinnamon.

MMMMM

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Piccalilli - 2
 Categories: Vegetables, Relishes, Magazine
      Yield: 5 Pints

      2    Sweet red peppers, cored,
           -seeded and chopped
      2    Green peppers, cored,
           -seeded and chopped
      4 c  Green tomatoes, chopped
      1 c  Chopped celery
      2 lg Onions, chopped
      1 sm Head cabbage, chopped
    1/2 c  Salt
      3 c  Cider vinegar
      1 ts Dry mustard
      1 lb Light brown sugar
      1 ts Turmeric

   Day before, arrange the peppers, tomatoes, celery, onions and
  cabbage in alternate layers, sprinkling each layer with salt, and let
  stand at room temperature overnight.  Next day, drain well and add
  the remaining ingredients.  Bring to a boil and cook twenty minutes,
  stirring frequently. Turn into hot sterilized jars.  Seal.  Cool and
  store in a cool, dark, dry place.  Yield:  About 5 pints.  Source:
  The New York Times Heritage Cookbook.  MM by Lyn.

MMMMM

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Aunt Nell's Piccalilli
 Categories: Vegetables, Relishes, Magazine
      Yield: 8 Quarts

      1 ga Green tomatoes, peeled &
           -sliced
           Salt
      1 ga Finely chopped cabbage
      4 c  Finely chopped onions
      3    Hot green peppers, chopped
    1/4 c  Dry mustard
      2 tb Ginger
      1 tb Ground cloves
      1 tb Mace
      1 tb Cinnamon
      3 lb Sugar
      1 ga Boiling cider vinegar,
           -(approximately)

   Sprinkle the tomatoes generously with salt and let stand one hour or
  longer.  Drain off liquid and discard.  Chop the tomatoes and place
  in a large kettle.  Add all remaining ingredients except the vinegar.
  Mix well. Add vinegar barely to cover vegetables.  Boil fifteen
  minutes.
   Ladle into hot sterilized jars and seal.  Store in cool, dark, dry
  place.
   Yield:  About 8 quarts.  Source:  The New York Times Heritage
  Cookbook.
   MM by Lyn.

MMMMM

MMMMM----- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Kennebunkport Relish
 Categories: Salsas
      Yield: 10 Servings

      2 lb Green Tomatoes
      2 lb Red Tomatoes
      1    Head Cabbage
      2    Green Hot Peppers
      2    Sweet Red Peppers
      1 qt Onions
      1    Bunch Celery
      6 tb Salt
      1 qt Vinegar
      3 c  Dark Brown Sugar
      1    Stick Cinnamon
      1 ts Cloves
      1 ts Dry Mustard

  Remove seeds from peppers.  Chop finely the peppers, tomatoes,
  cabbage, onions, and celery.  Add salt and let stand over night.  In
  the morning drain off the juice and add vinegar and sugar.  Tie
  cinnamon, cloves, and mustard in piece of cheese cloth, add to other
  ingredients and simmer for a good half hour and seal in jars.

MMMMM

Enjoy


----------



## chesterchippy (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Julie and chief - they sound incredible. For now I'll have to print and file them since we had our frost and the plants are not producing anymore this season!


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 9, 2004)

Your very welcome. We had a frost here this past week so no more new tomatoes green or otherwise. We took the green ones that were left and wrapped them in newspaper and keep them in the garage and according to the guy on the radio we should still have our own tomatoes at Thanksgiving.  But because they couldn't have any blemishes on them or bruises etc. That didn't leave too many. but we'll see if he was right. I'll keep checking them to make sure I don't end up with a paper full of moldy mush.  

I hope the recipes work out for  you next year.


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 9, 2004)

Julie, Will that tomato bread work in a breadmaker as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't see why not chief.


----------

